# Moving



## ellen (May 23, 2005)

I Have Never Shipped My Birds Be For / I Would Like To Know Were Should I Go To Find Out, I Need To Know Well They Need Shots / Everything I Live In Mass. And I'am Going To Live In Vegas. I Do'nt Want To Leave Them No One Seems To Want To Help Me They Are Mixed But Beautyful/ They Come To My Call And Eat From My Hands They Are Very Small But Good Birds Could Some One Please Help.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Ellen,

And welcome to Pigeon Talk. The following is a link to Pigeon Supply Houses
many of whom carry shipping boxes. I'd try Jedd's or Foy's first, think that's 
where I've seen them.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9455

You should call the post office and check to make sure that they do deliver
to where you want to ship. You could call the state you are moving to about
any special requirements, although I think people ship all the time and I seldom 
hear about anything like that. That said, it is best to do your homework on it 
to be sure. Next, you want to make sure that you get the tracking number 
and make sure that you notify the PO that you are expecting the shipment.
It is very important not to assume that they will just arrive. You could put
pellets in the box or not...what you think is best. Good luck w/your project!

Others should be along to offer you more suggestions.

fp


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Welcome*

Hi, I am getting ready to ship some fantails from Cal. to Col. I am get a pigeon box and putting a towel inside. So they have something to hold on to while they traveling. We are waiting for the temp. to cool a bit. We are 110 today. The post office won't ship when it to hot or cold. I will put some seeds at the bottum. And make sure they have drink before they go. And get a tracking number so you know where they are. God's blessing


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Ellen,

Are you flying or driving to Las Vegas from Mass.? If you are driving, I'd just take the birds with me in the car for the cross country trip. If you are flying, then you would want to ship the birds by post office Express Mail the day or the day before you leave so they will arrive in Las Vegas about the same time you do. Given the temperatures this time of year and especially in Las Vegas, you might also want to consider shipping them as air cargo on the same flight you take .. the post office may not accept them for shipment if the weather is too hot. Another option would be to ship them Express Mail to someone in Las Vegas a week or so ahead of your departure so you know they got there before you leave.

Terry


----------

